Ask HN: What unknown tech blogs or sites do you read regularly? - rubberduckies
======
iSloth
It always interests me how little replies this generates on HN, compared to
how frequently it’s asked.

A real shame...

~~~
jonjacky
This instance from 2012 that I bookmarked had 80 replies. Many of the replies
provided several, or many, links. I wonder how many still work?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4928762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4928762)

